

The Real Reason We'll Miss Steve Jobs - matthewslotkin
http://thetudu.wordpress.com/2011/10/12/the-real-reason-well-miss-steve-jobs/

======
Anilm3
We're not going to miss him if you guys don't stop posting stuff about him. In
fact, personally, I'm getting tired of the man.

~~~
r00fus
I'm not tired of Steve Jobs, but the idealized adulation is not only off-
putting, but also opposite of what Jobs valued.

------
matthewslotkin
sorry it's so long!

~~~
ludwig
Not long enough! I can't speak for anyone else, but you've eloquently
described the main reason why I found Steve Jobs so inspiring. If you've read
_The Talent Code_ , I am definitely reminded of the chapters on Ignition,
where the author Daniel Coyle writes about the conditions under which people
are inspired and motivated.

